# Anyone used Zaycon Foods for buying in bulk?



## TexasMama (Dec 3, 2012)

First of all - I want to be upfront...if you wind up using this link and going and buying from them -I get $1. But that isn't why I'm sharing about this company.

Here is the link: https://www.zayconfoods.com/refer/zf177046

What it is - is when the company gets 100 or more interested people in a city - they start creating "events" in that city where they bring in a truckload (or more?) of beef/chicken/ham/fish/bacon that is pre-ordered, hormone free and was butchered the day before (vs. 5-15 days earlier).

The thing is - you must preorder ahead of time - and you must buy in bulk (or go in with someone else to buy in bulk).

Right now for San Antonio, Tx (closest to me) - their 3 events between now and Feb. they are doing Alaskan Cod, Sockeye Salmon, Catfish, Chicken Tenders and Hot 'N Spicy Buffalo Wings. These come in cases - for instance - the Cod is a 20 pound case, salmon is 25 pound case, Catfish is 15 pounds, and chicken tenders and buffalo wings each are made of a 2-10 cases making up one order. (The two items are not sold together).

What happens is an event is scheduled - you place your order online and pay for it - and then you literally drive to the parking lot where the truck is - give your receipt (they have a list to work off of), have them load your order in your vehicle and you leave. That's it.

There is a video that shows about it on the home page.

Now that I've said all this - I'm asking - HAS ANYONE USED THEM? Are they as good as they seem to be? I've read recommendations about them on a couple of sites...

I'm waiting for them to get the ham, beef or chicken breasts before I buy any since those are what we use the most.


----------



## TexasMama (Dec 3, 2012)

I meant to add - I shared this here because I thought it might be a great way to get meat to can in bulk. I want to say that I read the chicken breasts were something like $1.69 per pound last time...and they are
• 100 % natural chicken with no added hormones, additives or artificial ingredients

• Comes directly from the processor and has never been frozen

• Sold by the case - 40 lbs in each case

• Case dimensions-18 in wide x 12 in deep x 7 in tall

[NOTE: Our chicken is delivered in its original wholesale packaging, a water resistant cardboard case containing three or four plastic bags of fresh chicken breasts. The smaller bags are typically sealed in a larger plastic bag. The smaller bags are not uniform in weight. There will be small amounts of naturally occuring liquids (i.e.,"chicken juice") in each bag and case. Chicken breasts typically come in double-lobed pairs ("butterfly") and will have small attached amounts of fat.]


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I just found them, too. I was going to ask if anyone has used them. So?


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

I have purchased the chicken breasts. They are double-lobed and the small amount of fat is accurate. The size of the breasts is *HUGE*. The ones I got were in the range of 3-4 pounds each. Used for baking, grilling, chicken tenders, etc. they were dry and tough with not much flavor. That being said ... used in soups, stews, chicken noodles etc (slow cooking with seasoning) they were just fine. Haven't opened any of the canned yet but would assume it is fine too.

just my opinion

.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

We use their chicken breasts and hamburger. 2" slice is about a pound of hamburger. Three slices laid flat in a Ziploc vacuum bag. Bags stacked in the deep freeze ready to go. The meat has flavor like it did when we were kids. We hate grocery store hamburger now.

We take half the chicken and cut off excess fat and package two to three to a bag. The other half, go two breasts to a bag with all the fixings for a dump meal. So veggies, spices, rice, potatoes, can soup, sausage,whatever it takes. Family loves gumbo, cacciatore, chicken 'n rice. In the AM empty bag into crock pot, set on low, walk away. After work food is waiting......


----------



## rhiana (Aug 5, 2013)

I plan on buying my first two cases at this next event in my town. Going to can it all up as i have a tiny freezer.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Boomy said:


> We use their chicken breasts and hamburger. 2" slice is about a pound of hamburger. Three slices laid flat in a Ziploc vacuum bag. Bags stacked in the deep freeze ready to go. The meat has flavor like it did when we were kids. We hate grocery store hamburger now.
> 
> We take half the chicken and cut off excess fat and package two to three to a bag. The other half, go two breasts to a bag with all the fixings for a dump meal. So veggies, spices, rice, potatoes, can soup, sausage,whatever it takes. Family loves gumbo, cacciatore, chicken 'n rice. In the AM empty bag into crock pot, set on low, walk away. After work food is waiting......


That's great to know on the hamburger. The hubs and I talked it over and we are not going to buy chicken. We can get whole chickens cheaper and that way we can get stock from them also. But it is great to hear that their other products are good as I may still buy those from them.


----------

